# Any experience with these folks?



## susanne (Mar 7, 2013)

.

I just came across a site that is new to me: Patty's Pony Place, a cart manufacturer out of Edmonton, Alberta.

http://www.pattysponyplace.com/index.html

I know nothing about them, but I'm fascinated by some of their products -- especially the sleigh runners pictured on their New Stuff page. I also noticed that they have an after-market suspension/steel wheel kit, as well as 4-wheel carts for a wide range of sizes of minis and ponies.

So I'm curious...has anyone here purchased from these folks or heard anything about them.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 8, 2013)

What a coincidence, Susanne! I was coming over here to share the very same site information! On another driving list, I just read a posting about a story on a Canadian TV station about these very folks; the poster, a very knowledgable driver, was specifically pointing out the 4 wheeled vehicles they are building, as a possible viable alternative to two-wheelers for mini drivers. Looking at the pics, I'd wonder about how heavy the 4 wheelers(they apparently build two models, one suitable for CDE driving)are. The pair they are using on their Facebook photo page, driving in a 'practice' CDE last July, look like A sized minis, while the pair shown on the 'main' FB page put to the other model, look to me like 'overs' in size. Personally, I like much of what I can see in those pics...but would want to know if either model of 4 wheeler would be light enough even for an 'over' single mini. I no longer have a pair to drive, but there ARE several pluses to driving a SINGLE to a 4 wheeler. Why don't you call them and inquire? I'd think lots of people here might like to know what you find out!

Let's see if I can cut and paste the links from the posting I mentioned:

Video and article: Well, it won't let me, but here is the link to their FB page, as listed: https://www.facebook.com/PattysPonyPlace and, a contact phone number listed: 877-961-2334...FWIW.

Margo

Edited to add: I clicked on the above link, find there are a number of photos of the various vehicle they are making, in several configurations, including sled runners for snow!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 8, 2013)

Just visited the page that Susanne linked; seems they build quite a variety of miniature vehicles! I'm predicting their business may 'pick up' considerably!!:c)

Margo


----------



## Minimor (Mar 8, 2013)

I talked to Patty just this afternoon. The Bandit is 280 pounds --he built it with what metal he had on hand. His target weight for the Bandit is 175 pounds. This one, at 280 lbs, is priced at $3500 with team pole and the small no flat tires. Shafts, runners and the steel wheels are all extra. Sounds like a very nice ride.

I did not ask about any of the smaller vehicles.

I do have a note about the micro-munch being 125 lbs but I cannot say now if that is the current weight or that is intended weight for future production.

At this point I am interested in having Kelly make a set of shafts for a cart I have here--I have to get some info sent to them and see what they can do,


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Mar 8, 2013)

I've never came across them before, and I do a lot of searching for tack etc. Thanks for sharing! =)


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 9, 2013)

Had a look at the site but I have to say, if it were not for the link on here, had I just come across it, I should have sailed on by- one reason only- no prices anywhere! No prices = no interest, be it horse or harness, as far as I am concerned. That being said, it looks to be some nice stuff and putting prices up is easily enough fixed....


----------



## susanne (Mar 9, 2013)

.

That annoyed me, too, Jane, but I'm a sucker for innovation and "thinking outside the box", so I was drawn in anyway.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 9, 2013)

I think perhaps they haventbposyedvoriced because they are not in production yet. When I talked to Patty I got the impression that the current vehicles are priced but since Kelly's goal is to make these vehicles lighter his materials will be different and price may vary slightly. Lighter vehicles may not be much cheaper--work is work after all--but they may be a bit less in price if materials are cheaper. In this case I think it is almost necessary for a buyer to contact them, discuss what they want in a vehicle and then get a price.


----------



## Littlegoesalongway (Mar 9, 2013)

Patty & Kelly came to our clubs fun HDT last fall for the first time. Seem like really nice folks who truly care about the comfort of their horses. But I didn't get a good look at their vehicles. They drove a pair and a single...all 3 seemed close to B sized if I recall.

Think I know a Welsh A driver who had Kelly upgrade some things on her old easy entry cart in order to turn it into a Prelim worthy marathon vehicle. Will touch base with her & see what I can glean.


----------



## Cajonat (Mar 9, 2013)

.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 10, 2013)

Is it just me? Newbie here but trying to develop my eye. The first cart in the photo is not a closed loop marathon shaft and the shafts are not very far into the loops, would seem like one jump and your shaft tip could pop out and drop. Again, could be just me sorry.

On the last photo the shafts are farther into the cart, but it looks like there are traces hanging loose in a loop, so I figure the cart is shifted forward. Is it just harnessing or is there something with the design of the cart which makes it hitch up a bit odd. Anyway, just curious what the pros think. I once was considering a cart for purchase and it wasn't until someone on this forum brought to my attention the height of the swing tree and how that was causing the traces to rise toward the cart. Anyway, don't fry me, just contributing and curious. Not trying to bash their carts or anything, always interested in new carts and the only way to get information is to ask the experienced drivers. thanks ps could be because I am not used to looking at a set up using a hames collar.


----------



## Cajonat (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello folks! Patty, from Patty's Pony Place. Thank you all for looking over our website, and I have gotten great response

on much of what we are up to...which seems, some days, to be quite a lot! Always working, always innovating, always researching...everything from suspension, design, breast plate harness, collar and hame harness...which we tend to use

much of the time, and last, but not at all least - miniature horse health. Obesity, laminitis, I.R. and more. We are always ready, and willing to chat about anything we are doing, building, and selling - so never hesitate to contact us. I am an Alberta girl, and apparently LOVE to talk!! Especially about mini horses! Thank you all again - this is a wonderful site, and is filled with knowledge, and some awesome folks! Spring is coming, and wow! Do I have some plans for this year! Hope you all do too!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 12, 2013)

A friend sent me a link. Patty's Place was in their local news:

http://www.albertaprimetime.com/Stories.aspx?pd=4998

Hope the link works.


----------



## Cajonat (Apr 12, 2013)

/


----------



## heidigrex (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow. Just found this. Seriously considering the grasshopper as the first cart for my 31/1-2 mini mare. Those wheels look like a good idea for training.


----------

